# Any info on Cameron Havanese?



## GottaHavOne

Hi to all you lovely forum members and your beautiful Havs! This is my first post, and first of all I want to say thank you for all the useful information, I have already spent way too much time reading posts on this forum!

I am planning on putting down a deposit on a puppy in a few months, and I have been researching breeders in my area.

The closest breeder to me is Cameron Havanese, but I haven't been able to find any info on them on the forum. Do you have an opinion on their site, or have you heard anything about them?

http://cameronhavanese.com/

Myland Havanese would be another option, and I know that they are reputable breeders, however, they are farther away. I would like to be able to visit the puppy a few times before pick-up, so that's why I am considering Cameron.

Any info and help is appreciated!


----------



## krandall

They have solid bloodlines behind them, are doing all the proper testing of their breeding stock, and have the right kind of health guarantee, etc.

The only thing I would want to talk to them about is them wanting the spay/neuter pups before they go to their permanent homes. Puppies usually go to their new homes at 8-12 weeks of age, and this is WAY too young to spay or neuter. Although many people are still doing spay/neuters around 6 MONTHS, current thinking is that even that might be earlier than optimal for good health. Most pet puppy contracts stipulate that the puppy must be spayed/neutered by a certain age. If the breeder is really concerned, they can withhold papers until after proof of spay/neuter, but at least in the US, "limited" papers do not allow you to show or breed a pet puppy, even if you don't spay it. 

Just as, at some point, the buyer has to make a judgement call on whether they trust a breeder, I think the same is true in the other direction. If they are screening their prospective puppy buyers adequately, they should be in a pretty good position to decide if they can trust the buyer to neuter the pup as the contract stipulates. If they don't feel they can trust the buyer to do that, they shouldn't be sending a puppy home with them. 

I would CERTAINLY contact this breeder, they have a lot going for them. But talk about the reasons that you feel early spay/neuter is not in the best interests of the pup, and see if you can come to an agreement. If they are close by, you definitely have the advantage that you and the breeder can get to know each other well, and hopefully establish a good, trusting, long-term relationship. But as good as they look in other respects, if you couldn't work this out, it would be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## misstray

The information on their website all looks very good. Definitely worth a contact.

The only thing that really gives me pause is the pups being spayed/neutered before leaving the breeder. That seems really young to me.

I'm surprised I didn't run across this breeder when I was doing my research into breeders in BC.


----------



## GottaHavOne

Thanks for your replies, I also noticed the early spay/neuter and am concerned about it.

I will definitely contact both Cameron and Mylad Havanese for more information and to meet their dogs before making a decision. Cameron's website does look good, but they are definitely not as well know as Mylad, I'm not sure why although they seem to have been breeding for a while. I am planning on asking the breeder to choose a pup for us based on temperament, however, I also plan on visiting the puppy to make sure that we have a bond, so that's why I would prefer a breeder that's closed to home.

I've been wanting a dog for the past 5 years, and now that we have a house and more financial stability I feel like the time has finally come! Getting a dog from a good breeder is very important to me. I grew up with a small breed dog from a backyard breeder, who had serious aggression issues since he was a puppy, despite our efforts to socialize him. Over the years he ended up biting me as well as a few other people. In the final year of his life he ended up killing a kitten a few days after we brought her into the house because she tried to eat out of his food bowl. Despite these issues our family never gave up on this dog, we loved him and grieved when he passed away, however I don't ever want to deal with this again.

We are also planning on having a baby in the next couple of years, and I'm concerned because of my past experience with an aggressive dog. I guess this is why I'm obsessing over choosing a breeder, I hope to finally have a well adjusted pet that can bring joy to our family for many years!

Thanks again for your help, I will post more information when I contact the breeder in case anyone else is considering them!


----------



## Thumper

I absolutely would NOT spay or neuter or puppy before 12 weeks of age. I didn't even spay Gucci until after her first heat when she was fully developed. My opinion (and I am not a breeder or any expert by any means) is that they need these hormones to fully develop, especially bone growth! Some studies are showing that waiting longer to spay/neuter is reducing the risk of arthritis, chrondo, other bone diseases and some organ diseases. It would be like giving a hysterectomy to a toddler.

I do think some breeders are willing to listen to your concerns if you want to wait and probably would be okay with it they felt comfortable that you wouldn't' be breeding the dog...or there be any chance of accidental breeding.

I haven't heard of either, but the article at the top of the front page has some great tips on looking for a breeder (The red flags article)

:welcome: to the forum!
Kara


----------



## krandall

GottaHavOne said:


> Thanks for your replies, I also noticed the early spay/neuter and am concerned about it.
> 
> I will definitely contact both Cameron and Mylad Havanese for more information and to meet their dogs before making a decision. Cameron's website does look good, but they are definitely not as well know as Mylad, I'm not sure why although they seem to have been breeding for a while. I am planning on asking the breeder to choose a pup for us based on temperament, however, I also plan on visiting the puppy to make sure that we have a bond, so that's why I would prefer a breeder that's closed to home.


And if you have such good breeders close to home, who have puppies available that work for your time-wise, it's the best of all worlds! It sure looks like you've been doing your homework. Keep us posted on your puppy search! ...and remember, once he or she arrives, puppy pix are MANDATORY on the forum!


----------



## GottaHavOne

Thank you, yes, there are some good breeders in my area, and I will talk to all of them before deciding on a puppy! I will keep you all posted on how it goes!


----------



## Bellatrixed

I instinctively "bristle" whenever I see a breeder demand you spay/neuter. I am in the camp that believes spaying can be harmful to a dog's health, especially when done so early. None of my three dogs are spayed which is a personal choice. They are all indoors, under supervision in a fenced yard, or leashed at all times and there is no risk of them being bred accidentally and lord knows I have no desire to breed them myself. They are all purebred and were purchased with Limited registration. To a reputable breeder, limited registration should be enough IMO. It ensures the dog's puppies cannot be sold as AKC registered dogs, and the rest of the screening process should hopefully weed out people who would be shady enough to breed the dog anyway.

There is no need for breeders to be so controlling over spay/neuter. In any case, I wish you the best of luck finding a pup.


----------



## GottaHavOne

Thank you, I am planning on spaying/neutering, but definitely not so early!

I am lucky, it seems like I have quite a few good breeders in my area to choose from, I'm sure I'll find the right puppy!


----------



## nlb

How long does the "In heat" period last? I am considering waiting until after the first one.


----------



## Suzi

Bellatrixed said:


> I instinctively "bristle" whenever I see a breeder demand you spay/neuter. I am in the camp that believes spaying can be harmful to a dog's health, especially when done so early. None of my three dogs are spayed which is a personal choice. They are all indoors, under supervision in a fenced yard, or leashed at all times and there is no risk of them being bred accidentally and lord knows I have no desire to breed them myself. They are all purebred and were purchased with Limited registration. To a reputable breeder, limited registration should be enough IMO. It ensures the dog's puppies cannot be sold as AKC registered dogs, and the rest of the screening process should hopefully weed out people who would be shady enough to breed the dog anyway.
> I decided to wait to spay Maddie mostly because I wanted her to mature. I have a friend who just had to spend a bunch of money on her 12 year old non spayed female shih txu This is what happened to her
> 
> 
> What are the benefits of spaying a female dog?
> Spaying a dog will almost completely eliminate the risk of her developing an infection of the
> uterus (pyometra). This is a very common and severe condition in intact female dogs, which is
> usually fatal unless the dog undergoes emergency surgery. Up to 75 percent of female dogs who
> are not spayed will develop this condition. Other benefits include a reduction in the risk of
> mammary (breast) cancer, elimination of the risk of uterine cancer, avoidance of inconvenient
> heat cycles and the risks associated with mating, pregnancy and birth, and much lower dog
> licensing fees.
> What are the benefits of neutering a male dog?
> Neutering a male dog completely eliminates the risk of testicular cancer. It also greatly reduces
> the risk of prostate infections, and often reduces certain problem behaviors such as mounting,
> urine marking, aggression to other dogs, escaping and roaming. Also, license fees for neutered
> dogs are much lower.


----------



## Bellatrixed

nlb said:


> How long does the "In heat" period last? I am considering waiting until after the first one.


21 days  Waiting a month or so after the dog has bled should be safest.



Suzi said:


> I decided to wait to spay Maddie mostly because I wanted her to mature. I have a friend who just had to spend a bunch of money on her 12 year old non spayed female shih txu This is what happened to her
> 
> 
> What are the benefits of spaying a female dog?
> Spaying a dog will almost completely eliminate the risk of her developing an infection of the
> uterus (pyometra). This is a very common and severe condition in intact female dogs, which is
> usually fatal unless the dog undergoes emergency surgery. Up to 75 percent of female dogs who
> are not spayed will develop this condition. Other benefits include a reduction in the risk of
> mammary (breast) cancer, elimination of the risk of uterine cancer, avoidance of inconvenient
> heat cycles and the risks associated with mating, pregnancy and birth, and much lower dog
> licensing fees.
> What are the benefits of neutering a male dog?
> Neutering a male dog completely eliminates the risk of testicular cancer. It also greatly reduces
> the risk of prostate infections, and often reduces certain problem behaviors such as mounting,
> urine marking, aggression to other dogs, escaping and roaming. Also, license fees for neutered
> dogs are much lower.


There's risks on either side of the fence. The decision not to spay my dogs is one I only made after exhaustive research, and it certainly isn't the most convenient one. Dealing with female dogs in heat is enough to test anyone's sanity lol.

I just don't want the decision to be artificially forced on me by a breeder. I stand firm to limited registration coupled with a logical screening process being plenty to weed out the unscrupulous/backyard breeders.

The breeder in the OP sounds strange to me for wanting to spay so early, but there is also a problem, in my opinion, with breeders who won't give the papers until they receive proof the dog has been spayed.

Which is just wrong--taken from the AKC's own site:
_Don't leave the premises without the appropriate documentation of the dog's pedigree, a.k.a. "papers." The words "American Kennel Club" as well as the AKC logo should be clearly visible. You'll need to send in this application form to register your dog with the AKC. Be wary of a breeder who refuses/hesitates to give you papers, wants to charge you more for AKC papers, offers papers from a registry other than the AKC, or tells you he/she will mail them to you at a later date. _
http://www.akc.org/press_center/facts_stats.cfm?page=responsible_breeder


----------



## Thumper

nlb said:


> How long does the "In heat" period last? I am considering waiting until after the first one.


I'm sure all dogs are different, the bloodiest part of it was only a week-10 days if I remember correctly. Gucci didn't feel good and slept and whimpered a bit. You really have to watch them like a hawk, other male dogs can smell them from far away and would jump fences or dig holes to get to them, lol. It was pretty easy for us to keep her contained, but I wouldn't even let her in the yard to pee by herself and no walks.

I will say, I think getting spayed later was a bit harder on her to recover, she didn't bounce back as quickly as I've seen small puppies, 6 months or so do, but as with anything there are pros and cons to both.

Kara


----------



## nlb

*Heat*

Thanks for all the responses, it helps!


----------

